# Nano waterless wash



## Ben Gum (Jan 6, 2012)

......


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I have used a few marketted as "nano" and found them to not be as good as CG hose free eco wash or Optimum no rinse


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Sometimes nano is a word widely used and is more as a marketing tool ,
there are some products out there which are genuinely nano and there are others which claim to be nano when they are not.

This is were it gets confusing for the consumer like youself, I would try the New Optimum http://www.autogeek.net/optimum-opti-clean-cleaner.html

Excellent product :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Best I've found is still optimum no rinse.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Ben Gum said:


> It was more out of interest than anything else... Ive no limitation with water so no need to go waterless.
> 
> So what the story sounds to be is that nano is becoming a useless word?


Could be, those in the industry know a lot better than us, it's a bit like thiose ebay sellers who sell "xenon" lights when in fact they are mostly just blue coloured halogens.
It's a clever use of words to fool the unsuspecting consumers.
Good thing is, this forum will always keep you right :thumb:


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Nano nuts...*

As we all know, Nano means 'Billionenth' in the scale of metric measurement. Nano technology refers to the scaling down of current technologies to make them more refined or microscopic in appearence in the likes of nano robots etc.

In the above case it probably refers to the difference it makes from any other product.... or to the level of truth in the marketing of said product...

Or am I being cynical...? :devil:


----------

